# who is this Dr. tiller?



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

Who is this Dr. Tiller and why havent I met him? Lol anybody wanna pm me some info?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

Dude I would second guess working with Dr. Tiller. Tiller is an ex Los Zetos captain and will sick their hit squad on you. He has the greatest PBFS ever invented by man but cross him and he will have your balls ran through a meat grinder then fed to your loved ones.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2015)

his real name is dr tillacle...do u mind dead cats over shredded lettuce? Dr T is a legend are here


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2015)

He is Mexican Mafia and has connection to the UN. **** with him and a UN swat will bust down your door and kill your cats.

He makes a unique gear. Made with lettuce oil.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2015)

yes he is mexican mafia and zeta...your dealing with a very dangerous man will dr T...Never look him in the eye...and if he ask you new england clam chowder its the white he wants...say red and he may put a hit on u...He wont just shoot u either..he enjoys suffocating people with used socks..I dont mean used as worn either...oh no this is a special sock..but if your cool with him he can be a sweet and tender guy


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 5, 2015)

o how I wish he could come back ever so often to bless those who have not had the pleasure of his presence.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2015)

with all this hardship about finding dr T...Its worth it if u can survive the transaction


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2015)

lucky cat foot with every order...its his trade mark to send a cat foot


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol Sounds chill... how do I contact the dude? Whats the **** is lettuce oil? Why not just seseme like everyone else?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Lol Sounds chill... how do I contact the dude? Whats the **** is lettuce oil? Why not just seseme like everyone else?



the dr has his own way...he figured out a way to use the oil in lettuce ...better for the health....never pip with tillacle..the LNE is painful but it will have u lifting cars


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 5, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Lol Sounds chill... how do I contact the dude? Whats the **** is lettuce oil? Why not just seseme like everyone else?



He came across it one day when he started experimenting with the Adkins diet back in 2004. He got the idea when he ordered a bunless burger from Red Robin. He thought to himself that if he was really going to dedicate his time and energy into Adkins, he wanted to get rid of any and all temptations to eat carbs. Sesame Oil just reminded him too much of Hamburger buns, so he did what any dedicated BB would do, and started extracting the oil from Lettuce. There was some trial and error at first. He tried cabbage, kale, even parsley, but everything would crash. Then one day when he was playing miniature golf, his friend introduced him to one of the Zeta enforcers. They got to talking and the doc asked if he had connections in the Mexican produce market. The next week he flew down, checked out the crop, and flew back with the best iceberg money can buy. He gets all the berg from Mexico fresh weekly. Has to get it from there because it's grown year round. He's changed a lot since then and kind of got a little too deep in the produce game, but his LNE is straight fire. 100mg puts a gram of tren to shame.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 5, 2015)

I just wanna rip my dik off right now,
HOLY....MOTHER OF MARY....FUKING SHXT
Sticky please....


----------



## Spongy (Feb 5, 2015)

Look, we like to have fun here... but I'll shoot you straight.  If, and I mean IF you can get in with him try the LNE.  I'm serious.  If you thought TNE gave you crazy gains you are in for a PBFS surprise like non other!  The truth is he murky and I won't go into more detail out in the open l.  You can PM me if you want more details.


----------



## bugman (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow.  That escalated quickly.  The myth, the legend...


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 5, 2015)

Doc Tiller.... Best gear I've ever used


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 5, 2015)

We are *ALL* Dr. Tillacle


----------



## jawbrkr814 (Feb 5, 2015)

his name.. is doc tillacle.. his name is doc tillacle.. HIS NAME IS DOC TILLACLE..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2015)

He is also the reason why every time you do your laundry you lose a sock... he snatches them up in the night.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 5, 2015)

Pbfs........


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 5, 2015)

**** this guy....he scammed me. Hes a scammer 

True story.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2015)

i will never for get tte...I would love a week free trial for him..I hate the fact we ban hos and i love excitement


----------



## j2048b (Feb 7, 2015)

Man him and kevlin are the 2 baddest, fawkin hugesst, dudes that have ever ever been banned here! One had GIGANTIC HANDS, the other LOVED LETTUCE AND PBFS's both should be in the ring of fawking honor here at the UG! I wish they would be allowed back in.... Jinksie tiller cat, and kevlin the man handler, man i miss em both!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2015)

i can hook u up with dr t


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 7, 2015)

He and Cranium85 devised the PBFS method while making a creepy youtube video together from his moms basement


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't know of any better freebie than those sweet ass cats foot keychains. One free with every order. The Dr makes some of the finest HG cat oil known to man. If you find him, you're a made man.


----------



## 0tj0 (Feb 8, 2015)

I haven't been on this site for like 2 years and I get on to a post about tiller? Get out. We still talking about the same one? You guys just made my day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

0tj0 said:


> I haven't been on this site for like 2 years and I get on to a post about tiller? Get out. We still talking about the same one? You guys just made my day.


He is ****ing legend bro


----------



## regular (Feb 8, 2015)

Scott Segally Jr from Hammond Indiana is an internet forum troll and repeat scammer. From memory, he initially stole about $2,500 from two guys. He gave one of the guys he burned unsterilized oil which caused a huge welt and infection in his delt that I have a photo of. Scott has made numerous death threats against several staffs while claiming to be a member of the Zetas drug cartel, which prompted our staff to track him down. I emailed Scott's father about him being an internet con man and the death threats he was making. I also emailed his aunt and uncle at their business that Scott worked for. Scott used their business address as a shipping point and to scam people. According to Scott, he was kicked out of his family and fired from his job. In December he told me he was contemplating suicide.   

A good overview of Scott (I re-stuck this for a while):
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12544-Scammer-Tilltheend

One of Scott's many attempts at scamming:
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12541-Closing-Up-Shop


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2015)

regulars no fun


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> regulars no fun


No shit what a buzzkill. Maybe tiller is right and he really is a government computer program sent to destroy us all?

We should explore this further in this thread.

Thoughts?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 8, 2015)

He once told me that the Bourne Legacy was based on his real life experiences.  

Watch out for Aaron Cross Pharma


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks like regs answered the question


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 8, 2015)

I heard the Motley Crue's Dr Feelgood is loosely based autobiographical account on Dr Tiller's rise.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2015)

Regs don't play.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 8, 2015)

I knew that name sounded familiar.  I've actually met that guy in person.  A friend of mine was set up on a controlled delivery, and we are pretty sure he was responsible.  That was long before any of this stuff.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I knew that name sounded familiar.  I've actually met that guy in person.  A friend of mine was set up on a controlled delivery, and we are pretty sure he was responsible.  That was long before any of this stuff.


Are you srs?


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 8, 2015)

Very.  He was a member of my original board.  Getswole   it's long gone, but that face is unforgettable, and he used the same name Tilltheend on our board!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Very.  He was a member of my original board.  Getswole   it's long gone, but that face is unforgettable, and he used the same name Tilltheend on our board!


Yeah that handle has been around a while. He has really gone over the edge in the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2015)

Surprised he hasn't showed up here recently


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Surprised he hasn't showed up here recently


Maybe he went thru with his promise of suiciding  in December?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> No shit what a buzzkill. Maybe tiller is right and he really is a government computer program sent to destroy us all?
> 
> We should explore this further in this thread.
> 
> Thoughts?


my thoughts are if your are so fukkin stupid to get got by tiller...U deserve it..Think pob your a smart guy...Think how dumb u have to be...LOL its almost scary


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2015)

that pussy dont got the balls to kill himself.hes probably hiking with his cartel listening to the grateful dead plaining where to set up camp


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> my thoughts are if your are so fukkin stupid to get got by tiller...U deserve it..Think pob your a smart guy...Think how dumb u have to be...LOL its almost scary


I know... still gotta put the word out. You see how naive some of these new guys are...


----------



## regular (Feb 9, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> regulars no fun





PillarofBalance said:


> No  shit what a buzzkill. Maybe tiller is right and he really is a  government computer program sent to destroy us all?
> 
> We should explore this further in this thread.
> 
> Thoughts?



Yeah, sorry for being a fun spoiler but I don't have time to get side tracked by him ripping someone else off right now. 



PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe he went thru with his promise of suiciding  in December?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 9, 2015)

I heard he brews his gear with cat oils...and doesn't take kindly to foul language..but top notch nonetheless  




jdusmc1371 said:


> Who is this Dr. Tiller and why havent I met him? Lol anybody wanna pm me some info?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 9, 2015)

an amazing man


----------



## automatondan (Feb 9, 2015)

Funniest thread I've read so far guys....


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 9, 2015)

Okay, guess it was a different guy who set up the controlled, but this guy was def. on our oldboard.


----------

